# WANTED: I'm a bad mom, I need help... Three Toed box baby needed....



## Kristina (Jun 6, 2011)

Mom screwed up big time. I JUST said myself the only way to know for sure that your turtles and tortoises will be safe at night is to bring them indoors. Should have followed my own logic. 

My youngest daughter's little turtle is gone  I have no idea what happened to it. Something must have taken it because I can find no way that it got out of the pen. Cement floor and walls. I tore the whole thing apart, no baby. I tore the yard apart. I'll keep looking, but... I have got to replace this baby, soon... Katie will be so devastated.

Looking for a yearling or so baby Three Toed, about 2" SCL. Shipping is to Cadillac, MI 49601.

I'm moving them back indoors, FYI. If anyone can help, please let me know.


----------



## Angi (Jun 6, 2011)

I am so sorry. But don't give up. They hide well.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree keep searching. It may have burrowed down into some leaves or dirt. They can be pretty tricky.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a question and please don't take offense, but it sounds like you plan on replacing it without telling her.


----------



## terryo (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate when this happens. I put a tiny three day old hatchling in a 40 gal breeder tank.....well planted. I finally had to empty the whole tank, little tiny handfulls of dirt at a time, and eventually I found her. Try going through the whole enclosure by handfulls of soil. I know she's bigger than a hatchling, but they are the best at hiding. Good luck!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope you find the turtle! And your not a bad mom! Poop happens!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have three toed eggs right now ... but it will be a while before they're ready.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 7, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I have a question and please don't take offense, but it sounds like you plan on replacing it without telling her.



Yup, that is the plan. Not sure if it is the right one, but that is the tack I am taking.



terryo said:


> I hate when this happens. I put a tiny three day old hatchling in a 40 gal breeder tank.....well planted. I finally had to empty the whole tank, little tiny handfulls of dirt at a time, and eventually I found her. Try going through the whole enclosure by handfulls of soil. I know she's bigger than a hatchling, but they are the best at hiding. Good luck!



The reason I made their pen so tiny was so that I didn't lose them... I tore the entire thing apart and sifted all the way through, nothing. I am going to keep searching, I have about a month and a half before the girls get back from their dad's house in Virgina, hopefully I either find it or find another in that time frame.

I feel like a real jerk right now. Both because of Katie and the poor little turtle.


----------



## Angi (Jun 7, 2011)

It is very sad, but I have to agree with Mellisa. Sometimes bad things happen even if we are good moms. It is a hard choice you have to make ( what to tell Katie), but you know her and what she can handle and what is best for her. Good luck


----------



## VictorP (Jun 8, 2011)

when was the last time you saw them? maybe you should look for signs of poop?


----------



## Laura (Jun 8, 2011)

put heat out there and food.. do they reappear? do you have Known predators?


----------



## Kristina (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't have known predators. Most of the pens are surrounded by hot wire, for one thing. The little one was missing for a week before I went digging through the enclosure. They have been known to disappear for a few days at a time so I wasn't panicked yet. The larger of the two was still popping out daily to eat and soak. The entire pen is full of isopds and worms and slugs, etc., so they don't eat much over and above what they catch themselves. They do love Mazuri though and the smell usually brings them running.

Please understand I am not giving up looking. However, I would rather end up with three babies than one, if you get my drift. So if I get another one and then find the original, no harm no foul.


----------



## kbaker (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope to have babies again this summer, including ornates.
I've been so busy, I just hope I don't miss any nesting.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a trio too, so I may get lucky and get some myself... But, a newborn is going to be a LOT smaller than Katie's. That is my only worry there, she'll know mommy pulled a switcheroo.


----------



## coreyc (Jun 9, 2011)

Kristina said:


> I have a trio too, so I may get lucky and get some myself... But, a newborn is going to be a LOT smaller than Katie's. That is my only worry there, she'll know mommy pulled a switcheroo.



I think you should tell her what happen and ask her if she would like to get another one just be honest we all learn from mistakes


----------



## Kristina (Jun 9, 2011)

I understand your point, I really do, but Katie cried for three years when our horse died. I had a seriously depressed little girl on my hands. No exaggeration. I know my daughter, and I as her mother feel this is the best route. I know that pets die. I have never hidden death from my children, but this time I just can't do it to her.

Not to mention I'm not even positive that the little bugger isn't chillin' somewhere in my Hingeback enclosure buried under the leaf litter. But again, I would rather have three than one...


----------

